# A teacher salary package question....



## Rolandy (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello

I am a Business Studies teacher with one year experience and hold QTS status.

I have been offered a job in Abu Dhabi for 10,000 AED plus accommodation and utility bills, health insurance.

Does this seem like a good deal?

I was hoping to move to Dubai, but I hear Abu Dhabi is a great place too. 

Thank you!


----------



## Rolandy (Aug 21, 2011)

*Whoops sorry*

just realised i have posted in the wrong section..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Do you have kids? If so is schooling including? If not then 10,000 is decent enough, not amazing so will depend on your tastes in life. Also probably more expats commute to AD from Dubai than live in AD, so if it's an accomodation allowance you get it may still be possible.


----------



## Rolandy (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah okay. Thanks.

I don't have kids. I should be fine I think. The accommodation isn't an allowance. I guess I can hop over to Dubai now and then.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Rolandy said:


> Ah okay. Thanks.
> 
> I don't have kids. I should be fine I think. The accommodation isn't an allowance. I guess I can hop over to Dubai now and then.


Hi Rolandy,

I have some friends that work in AD as teachers. They are pretty much on the same scheme I guess. They've got housing, utility bills covered, insurance and travel tickets covered. If you want I can put you in touch with them. PM me if interested.

They told me not a a long ago that there was a hiring spree of teachers in AD...


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

10,000 is a very low salary for a teacher, especially in AD. I would be expecting half as much again for not much experience and for 3 years experience I would be expecting at least double in Dubai never mind AD. 
If they are only offering that much make sure your accomodation is totally amazing and not some hole in the middle of nowhere. I would personally not even consider it.


----------



## Rolandy (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay. Thank you for your responses! I will give this some thought and definitely try and negotiate a slightly better salary.


----------

